# four cups of tea a day reduces the risks of diabetes



## Caroline

Did anyone else read it? It was certainly in the Express on Saturday. If that was the case, I know a whole lot of civivl servants who drink their four cups of tea daily who shouldn't be diabetic...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Caroline said:


> Did anyone else read it? It was certainly in the Express on Saturday. If that was the case, I know a whole lot of civivl servants who drink their four cups of tea daily who shouldn't be diabetic...



Some of the things people write!! hehe all my family are Tea drinkers and Diabetic !! except me , I'm the only Coffee drinker.


----------



## Gasman1975

I find that hard to believe. I am still a trademan at heart and always have a brew on the go! My colleagues and students have nick named my mug the bucket as it holds enough tea to last me about 45 minutes lol


----------



## Copepod

"Reduces risk" means it's less likely that tea drinkers will develop diabetes (type not stated), not that tea drinkers won't develop diabetes. It also doesn't say anything about tea drinking affecting diabetes once established. Link to source article would be helpful - any chance, Caroline?


----------



## Caroline

Copepod said:


> "Reduces risk" means it's less likely that tea drinkers will develop diabetes (type not stated), not that tea drinkers won't develop diabetes. It also doesn't say anything about tea drinking affecting diabetes once established. Link to source article would be helpful - any chance, Caroline?



I'll see if I can find a link, but it was the headline while I was busy doing other things. It was on the front of Saturdays Express Newspaper


----------



## rossi_mac

well of late I've cut down to 3 a day so maybe I need to up it by one and maybe I'll be cured????


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, I'd have my tea fed in intravenously if I could. It didn't help me much. Did they say what kind of tea I wonder. Have I been at the Assam when I should have been swigging Earl Grey by the bucket load?


----------



## katie

this is exactly why my mum stopped buying tabloid newspapers after I was diagnosed, she got fed up about the rap written about 'cures' and this kind of thing


----------



## HelenP

No hope for me then, I can't STAND the stuff !!  *shivers at the thought!

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

HelenP said:


> No hope for me then, I can't STAND the stuff !!  *shivers at the thought!
> 
> xx



*I'm with you on this one Helen , Ewww its foul stuff  Give me a Coffee or Water any day *


----------



## Copepod

I prefer buying tea than tabloid newspapers!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> No hope for me then, I can't STAND the stuff !!  *shivers at the thought!
> 
> xx



totally agree i dont do hot drinks full stop


----------



## coldclarity

There's something wrong with people who don't like tea


----------



## rossi_mac

coldclarity said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like tea



I agree with you there Cold clarity, what winds me up more is walking into a coffee place asking quite clearly for a "cuppa tea", they look at you like you're from planet zogg and they think I mean cappochino (spelling?) wifey tells me to speak clearly so I do, "tea" on it's own doesn't work so "can i have a cup of tea please" should work but they're just loopy! builders cafe any day, and at least half the price. Rant over.


----------



## Steff

coldclarity said:


> There's something wrong with people who don't like tea



i'll take that. when ever i tell some one o its ok i dont drink hot drinks i get funny looks lol


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I agree with you there Cold clarity, what winds me up more is walking into a coffee place asking quite clearly for a "cuppa tea", they look at you like you're from planet zogg and they think I mean cappochino (spelling?) wifey tells me to speak clearly so I do, "tea" on it's own doesn't work so "can i have a cup of tea please" should work but they're just loopy! builders cafe any day, and at least half the price. Rant over.



haha you should see the looks i used to get when asking for a an earl grey at the train station.  With milk please


----------



## Einstein

I don't have blood it's a hybrid of tea, coffee and guiness - which caused the diabetes, because the bulk is tea/guiness - subject to time of the day


----------



## VBH

hmmm the Express.  So presumably the reasoning was that Diana didn't have diabetes but she had 4 cuppas per day.....therefore...... 

Not that they are obsessed or anything

I preferred the Mail's claim that Facebook causes cancer anyway....or their claim that coffee causes cancer...or their claim that coffee cures cancer....

Ah you gotta love the "science" pages of our newspapers.


----------



## Corrine

I'm with you on that VBH - if I believed everything I read I wouldn't eat or drink anything - and I'd certainly be dead by now.  That's why I gave up reading them.....that and the fact there is no such thing as 'independent research'.


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> I'm with you on that VBH - if I believed everything I read I wouldn't eat or drink anything - and I'd certainly be dead by now.  That's why I gave up reading them.....that and the fact there is no such thing as 'independent research'.



If I'm going to read about stuff like this, I like the perspective of Ben Goldacre's 'Bad Science' http://www.badscience.net/


----------



## VBH

aha!  A fellow reader!  Damn good site.


----------



## numbnuts

*eh?*

This is a load of willies

Ive drank tea like a mad tea drinker every day for many years, also taken a good amount of vit-c and cod liver oil  - those super supplements that are supposed to prevent many ailments including diabetes ? They have not changed my recent diagnosis.  Am i bitter? Yes.


----------



## am64

numbnuts said:


> This is a load of willies
> 
> Ive drank tea like a mad tea drinker every day for many years, also taken a good amount of vit-c and cod liver oil  - those super supplements that are supposed to prevent many ailments including diabetes ? They have not changed my recent diagnosis.  Am i bitter? Yes.



Thats the spirit!!!


----------

